# New 6D and M42 lenses capability.



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello to those interested in shooting some of the classic (and sometimes great) M42 lenses in the modern world. I discovered the world of M42 while shooting a 60D body and of course crop bodies have no problem with mirror tolerance on almost any M42 lens. I knew when I switched to FF that some of my favorites would not work as well or at all. There are lists out there regarding the 5DC and to a lesser extend, the 5DII.

One of the things I was eager to test when my 6D arrived was the mirror tolerance on my M42 collection. Photos of the build show that it is narrower than the 5DII, and I wondered if that would create less tolerance for mirror fouling. Here is a list of my current M42 kit and my findings:

1) Anything 85mm+ is almost never a problem. There tends to be a fairly deep well in them and nothing fouls the mirror. I have an Image/Vivitar 135mm f/2.8 that is no problem, nor is my Super Takumar 150mm f/4
2) SMC Takumar 55mm f/1.8. Works fine at all focal lengths.
3) SMC Takumar 28mm f/3.5. Works fine at all focal lengths (and is a killer lens, BTW).
4) Super Takumar 35mm f/3.5 - still hangs close to infinity. Has been my worse offender on the 5DII and so have only used it on my 60D. Is marginally better on the 6D but still not really an option here.
5) Helios 44-2. I love this old lens, particularly for portraiture, and I was very happy to find that it now works almost to infinity focus without hanging the mirror, which is a big improvement over the 5DII. It is far more of an option through normal viewfinder focus than before.

All in all, I was pleasantly surprised to find that there seems to be a little more mirror clearance in the 6D, so those lenses that were on the edge with the 5DC or 5DII may be usable with the 6D. I have found that some M42 lenses just work better on a FF body. Some get shown up as being inferior, of course, but for some the narrower depth of field inherit in FF gives them more character. Happy shooting!


----------



## Artifex (Feb 2, 2013)

Very interesting post, thanks a lot! I have been looking to upgrade to FF for a while now, however, I was concerned about mirror problem that affect the use of manual lens on the 5D Mk II, and if it affects other FF body. Since I am interested about the 6D, this tread couldn't be more welcome!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 2, 2013)

Artifex said:


> Very interesting post, thanks a lot! I have been looking to upgrade to FF for a while now, however, I was concerned about mirror problem that affect the use of manual lens on the 5D Mk II, and if it affects other FF body. Since I am interested about the 6D, this tread couldn't be more welcome!



Those of us who enjoy using some of the old lenses are few and far between, but I figured that this would be helpful to those who are interested, however.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 5, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Those of us who enjoy using some of the old lenses are few and far between, but I figured that this would be helpful to those who are interested, however.



I recently had the chance to shoot an old Zeiss M42 lens attached to one of my old Rebels.
The low contrast of this particular lenses added a nice bit of extra atmosphere to an already surreal scene.
I'll be keeping the M42 adapter and adding a few of these interesting old gems to my collection of goodies just for fun.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2013)

Try some old Zeiss Hassleblad lenses. They can be found in 50mm and longer focal lengths without costing a arm and a leg... (a few fingers maybe) Hitting the mirror is never a issue, they sit over a inch away, and they have a huge image circle, so very low viginetting. Now, if they were only sharper, they would be perfect. You to want the T* ones that have a anti reflection coating.

I bought Camera, accessories, and set of five lenses locally for $1700. Just the body and the accessories were worth that on the used market.

This is the 50mm lens and was taken with my 5D MK II and a 60mm Zeiss Hasselblad lens and adapter.

BTW, the focus is a dream to use, far better than even a manual focus TS-E or any 35mm Manual focus lens. You can set it to the exact point of focus you want with little effort.
Too bad they are not available in 24mm or 35mm without mortgaging your house.


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2013)

It's mo problem to use M42 lenses on 5D3 or 6D with AF-confirming. Trust me as I'm fan of Helios and Industar. ))


----------



## Artifex (Apr 11, 2013)

Anybody ever tried the Takumar or Super-Takumar 50 f/1.4 on the 6D? Does it have mirror issues? How good are those lens? Thanks!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2013)

Artifex said:


> Anybody ever tried the Takumar or Super-Takumar 50 f/1.4 on the 6D? Does it have mirror issues? How good are those lens? Thanks!



I don't have the Super Tak/SMC Tak 50mm f/1.4 anymore because of their clearance issues on my 5DII. I found the SMC 55 f/1.8 offered as good of image quality and had no mirror images. I think the 6D has slightly (perhaps a mm) more clearance than the 5DII. Whether that is enough, I don't know.

One other lens I can verify. I have the newer Helios 44-4 (zenit) 58mm f/2, and unlike the older Helios 44-2, there are no mirror issues at all. It works perfectly. Here's a shot from the 6D/Helios 44-4 combo:


----------



## skinkfoot (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had no clearance problems with my smc takamar 55mm f2.0, or my super-takamar 50mm f1.4(the first version) on my 5d mkiii. I love both these lenses.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot!  
I just ordered the 6D and can't wait to go back to full frame (I started with a Pentax K-1000 film body). 
I will be able to see how it handle the SMC Pentax-M 28mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.7 and 50 f/4 Macro. Since I really love working on 50mm lens, I am a bit afraid that the 50mm f/1.7 have mirror issues, that's why I asked this question.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2013)

Artifex said:


> Thanks a lot!
> I just ordered the 6D and can't wait to go back to full frame (I started with a Pentax K-1000 film body).
> I will be able to see how it handle the SMC Pentax-M 28mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.7 and 50 f/4 Macro. Since I really love working on 50mm lens, I am a bit afraid that the 50mm f/1.7 have mirror issues, that's why I asked this question.



My SMC Tak 28mm f/3.5 works perfectly, as does my SMC 55mm f/1.8.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 15, 2013)

This might sound pretty stupid but I rather ask.
I just receive my 6D. I tried to mount different lens, including my Helios 44-2. I was able to focus to infinity with all of them without problem. I am wondering if I understand right. I mounted the lens while on the closest focusing distance, then slowly focus toward the infinity and never notice resistance. Is this how you check for mirror issues? If I take a photo at infinity with the Helios 44-2, will the mirror slam into the back of the lens? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 15, 2013)

Artifex said:


> This might sound pretty stupid but I rather ask.
> I just receive my 6D. I tried to mount different lens, including my Helios 44-2. I was able to focus to infinity with all of them without problem. I am wondering if I understand right. I mounted the lens while on the closest focusing distance, then slowly focus toward the infinity and never notice resistance. Is this how you check for mirror issues? If I take a photo at infinity with the Helios 44-2, will the mirror slam into the back of the lens?
> Thanks a lot!



It's nothing so dramatic. What will happen (typically towards infinity focus), is that after taking the picture the mirror will hang and the viewfinder will go dark. Bringing the focus back will typically release it. It probably does almost no damage, but do it repetitively and you would start to get some fine dust from the edge of the mirror on your sensor. I've had mirror hang many times before but never done any appreciable damage.

If you have one that doesn't focus to infinity, you can get around that by shooting in Live View mode before you focus to infinity. Just be sure to back the focus back off before disabling Live View (at which time the mirror will go down).


----------



## Artifex (Apr 15, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > This might sound pretty stupid but I rather ask.
> ...



Thank you again! I just tried with both SMC Pentax-M 28mm f/2.8 and 50mm f/1.7. Sadly, neither works a infinity.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 15, 2013)

Artifex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Artifex said:
> ...



Are these K mount lenses? I have the M42 SMC Takumar 28mm f/3.5 and the SMC Tak 55mm f/1.8 and both work perfectly


----------



## Artifex (Apr 15, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Sorry, I forgot to specify; they are K mount lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 15, 2013)

Artifex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Artifex said:
> ...



That is good to know. I have tested very few K Mount lenses on Canon full frame bodies. I'm not overly surprised by the 28mm, but a bit surprised by the 50mm. I wonder if K Mount lenses need a bit more room?


----------



## Artifex (Apr 16, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



It might be. I am going to test with the SMC Pentax-M 50mm f/4 Macro.


----------



## Artifex (Apr 18, 2013)

I tried today the Helios 44-2 on my 6D and I am happy to say that it work perfectly, even at infinity. I though it was a great lens when using it on a APS-C body, but on FF, I must say it is simply fabulous!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 18, 2013)

Artifex said:


> I tried today the Helios 44-2 on my 6D and I am happy to say that it work perfectly, even at infinity. I though it was a great lens when using it on a APS-C body, but on FF, I must say it is simply fabulous!



Agreed. I actually didn't like the 44-2 on my crop body very much, but it sings on a FF body.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's one I took a day or so ago with the 6D and SMC Takumar 55mm f/1.8 (which, other than being manual focus, doesn't really behave like a vintage lens at all. It's color, contrast, sharpness, and even flare resistance gives up very little to modern lenses).




Simple Things by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 25, 2013)

Helios 44-2 (love it!)




Warm Comfort by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's another Helios shot - done up painterly style:




Impasto in Autumn by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's one with the Helios 44-4. This effect is in camera - I dragged the shutter while moving the camera up in a vertical line.




Delirium by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Artifex (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello! I am looking for a nice, sharp and not too expensive medium telephoto in m42 mount (at less 135mm, as I already have a 85mm f/1.8 ). Any idea? For now, the best price/quality ratio seems to be with the Jupiter 37A-AM 135mm f/3.5; any experience? Even more important, does anybody knows if there is mirror issues for that lens with the 6D? Thanks for the help!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 1, 2013)

Artifex said:


> Hello! I am looking for a nice, sharp and not too expensive medium telephoto in m42 mount (at less 135mm, as I already have a 85mm f/1.8 ). Any idea? For now, the best price/quality ratio seems to be with the Jupiter 37A-AM 135mm f/3.5; any experience? Even more important, does anybody knows if there is mirror issues for that lens with the 6D? Thanks for the help!



Jupiter is a nice choice. I actually like the Super Takumar 150mm f/4 quite a bit. Very compact telephoto, but excellent Takumar color rendering and sharpness wide open is quite good. Very nice portrait lens.


----------



## Artifex (Nov 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Artifex said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! I am looking for a nice, sharp and not too expensive medium telephoto in m42 mount (at less 135mm, as I already have a 85mm f/1.8 ). Any idea? For now, the best price/quality ratio seems to be with the Jupiter 37A-AM 135mm f/3.5; any experience? Even more important, does anybody knows if there is mirror issues for that lens with the 6D? Thanks for the help!
> ...



Thanks! Do you know if either as mirror clearance problem?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 1, 2013)

Artifex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Artifex said:
> ...



I've never encountered any mirror issues with any of the 135mm and up M42 lenses I have tried (quite a few of them). You almost never have mirror issues past 85mm


----------



## arize84 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a Super Tak 50 1.4 that I very much like. I would like to get a Helios 44-2. I love the images that come that I have seen. My question is do all the Helios 44-2 share the same Super Tak mount; basically will my current adapter work with any Helios 44-2 or do I need to be looking for specific mount descriptions on ebay?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 1, 2013)

arize84 said:


> I have a Super Tak 50 1.4 that I very much like. I would like to get a Helios 44-2. I love the images that come that I have seen. My question is do all the Helios 44-2 share the same Super Tak mount; basically will my current adapter work with any Helios 44-2 or do I need to be looking for specific mount descriptions on ebay?



Just make sure it is M42 (which most of them are anyway).


----------



## arize84 (Nov 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> arize84 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Super Tak 50 1.4 that I very much like. I would like to get a Helios 44-2. I love the images that come that I have seen. My question is do all the Helios 44-2 share the same Super Tak mount; basically will my current adapter work with any Helios 44-2 or do I need to be looking for specific mount descriptions on ebay?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## arize84 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just tested my 6D at infinity on the Super Tak 501.4 and it does stick! Not too bothered because I normally use it as a portrait lens


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 3, 2013)

arize84 said:


> Just tested my 6D at infinity on the Super Tak 501.4 and it does stick! Not too bothered because I normally use it as a portrait lens



To be honest I am rarely impressed with M42 lenses at infinity anyway. I don't feel like they resolve as well as modern lenses at that distance (perhaps due to the adapting process or just the nature of the optics). At close to medium range, however, there are some fabulous options.


----------



## atti_mac (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got my 6D and I have a 85mm Jupiter 9 M42 lens. I was reading about the adapters with AF confirm, but also they said not all of them compatible with the 6D? Can you guys help me out and tell me where to buy, and which one?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 14, 2013)

atti_mac said:


> Hey guys, I just got my 6D and I have a 85mm Jupiter 9 M42 lens. I was reading about the adapters with AF confirm, but also they said not all of them compatible with the 6D? Can you guys help me out and tell me where to buy, and which one?



I'm not aware of any adapters with focus confirm chip not working with the 6D so long as it is a Canon mount. I've used multiple ones off Ebay (usually around $10) in both M42 and K-Mount and haven't had any issues.


----------



## nghia3d (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone!
Can i use PENTAX 28MM F/3.5 SUPER TAKUMAR M42 SCREW MOUNT MANUAL FOCUS LENS in this link:https://www.keh.com/243685/pentax-28mm-f-3-5-super-takumar-m42-screw-mount-manual-focus-lens-49
on my canon 6D??I don't know mirror hang issue?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 23, 2015)

nghia3d said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Can i use PENTAX 28MM F/3.5 SUPER TAKUMAR M42 SCREW MOUNT MANUAL FOCUS LENS in this link:https://www.keh.com/243685/pentax-28mm-f-3-5-super-takumar-m42-screw-mount-manual-focus-lens-49
> on my canon 6D??I don't know mirror hang issue?



I have SMC Tak 28mm f/3.5 and it works fine on my Canon 6D. No hang. It does vignette fairly heavily wide open, however. It's actually a very cool lens on the 6D.


----------



## nghia3d (Jan 24, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> nghia3d said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone!
> ...



What is different between smc takumar and super takumar.I had ordered super takumar,and some people warn me it will hang mirror. :'( :'( 
BTW,Thanks you because your reply


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 24, 2015)

nghia3d said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > nghia3d said:
> ...



I don't know if there is any physical difference. The SMC refers to the coating (Super Multi Coated), not necessarily a physical difference. Just know that with many of these lenses the difference between hanging and not hanging is very slight. Just the difference in the adapter could make all the difference. All I can tell is that my copy does not hang at all.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 24, 2015)

There is quite a bit of compatibility advice/info here:

http://www.pebbleplace.com/

I am loving my Contax-Zeiss 25 F2.8 on my 1DX.


----------



## Snodge (Jan 25, 2015)

My Helios 44-2 works fine with no mirror clearance issues on my 5D3. My 50mm Pentax f/1.4 I have a thin plastic shim to prevent it from hitting the mirror; it no longer focuses to infinity, but works fine with hyperfocussing.
I also have no problem with: Porst 35mm f/2.8, MIR-24 35mm f/2.0, Kaligor 135mm f/2.8, Sankyo Kohki Komura 135mm f/3.5 and my Zenit 16mm fisheye lens. I think the 28mm Pentax is fine, but I haven't tested that one on the 5D3.


----------



## NorbR (Jan 25, 2015)

Just to add more confusion: I have a copy of that same lens (SMC Takumar 3.5/28) and the mirror *does* hang on my 6D. Not only that, but it does hang quite a bit, or in other words, it does take a fairly significant amount of rotating away from infinity to free the mirror. 

And while I'm at it, I might as well add more info about other m42 lenses I have. 

I found the following lenses to cause the mirror to hang on my 6D at infinity: 
- SMC Takumar 3.5/28mm
- Super Takumar 3.5/35mm
- Carl Zeiss Jena Tessar 2.8/50mm

On the other hand, the following cause no hanging whatsoever:
- Meyer Optik Oreston 1.8/50mm
- Super Takumar 1.8/55mm
- Helios 44-2 2/58mm
- Super Takumar 1.9/85mm
- Avanar DC 2.8/135mm
- Tokina RMC 2.8/135mm (that one with CY mount, not m42)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 26, 2015)

NorbR said:


> Just to add more confusion: I have a copy of that same lens (SMC Takumar 3.5/28) and the mirror *does* hang on my 6D. Not only that, but it does hang quite a bit, or in other words, it does take a fairly significant amount of rotating away from infinity to free the mirror.
> 
> And while I'm at it, I might as well add more info about other m42 lenses I have.
> 
> ...



It's almost absurd how much variation there is. I love my Helios 44-2, but it DOES hang at infinity for me with multiple adapters. Ditto for Super Tak or SMC Tak 50mm f/1.4, but I also have no issues with the SMC Tak 55mm f/1.8. Typically none of the 85mm+ focal lengths cause any issue. The Super Tak 35 is really bad on full frame, but I loved it when I shot crop and still like it on my EOS M.


----------



## nghia3d (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello! I have tested SMC Takumar 28mm f3.5.It works fine.Super takumar 135mm f3.5 is same.Except Super Takumar 50mm f1.4 hang mirror on my canon 6d



SMC Takumar 28mm f3.5 by nghia3d, on Flickr



Super Takumar 135mm f3.5 by nghia3d, on Flickr



Super Takumar 50mm f1.4 by nghia3d, on Flickr


----------



## Mouse Potato (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello. I ve never registered to this forum even if I read it very often. Now, I want your help.

I found the following prime lenses:

1) Helios 44m-4 58mm f/2 (ZENIT)
2) MIR 1B 37mm f/2.8

I have the 6D and I found some cheap adapters (m42 to EF) at ebay.

My questions are:

1) Is it possible to create a problem at the mount ring with those adapters?

2) What is the mirror hang at some focus distances? Is there any possibility to damage the mirror or something?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hallo Mouse, 

here is a site that might help you with your question.

http://www.panoramaplanet.de/comp/

Bigdaddy


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 16, 2015)

nghia3d said:


> Hello! I have tested SMC Takumar 28mm f3.5.It works fine.Super takumar 135mm f3.5 is same.Except Super Takumar 50mm f1.4 hang mirror on my canon 6d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ! I thought the Takumar 135 f/3.5 was my secret ! 

I don't use it very often but it gives me a good laugh. It's a tiny lens, and really quite good. People are quite prepared to buy an f4 24-105, or f4 70-200, yet virtually _nobody_ wants an f3.5 135 prime lens nowadays. 

It's about quarter the size of an EF 135 L. Canon slr lenses have got so *BIG* in the last twenty years - 40 pancake not withstanding. 

Many thanks to Dustin for originally getting me interested in using Takumars on the EOS system. They are fabulous. In the days when I was a young lad and my father had his Pentax Spotmatic I had no idea how good the lenses were.


----------



## Mouse Potato (Mar 16, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> Hallo Mouse,
> 
> here is a site that might help you with your question.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the fast response.

I read this site and I found that both lenses hit the mirror when focused to infinity. What does that mean? Theoriticaly they can cause damage to my camera's mirror. What can I do?


----------



## NancyP (Mar 16, 2015)

You can't do a thing about mirror interference. Some SMC Taks do, some don't. Not worth wrecking your camera.


----------



## Mouse Potato (Mar 16, 2015)

NancyP said:


> You can't do a thing about mirror interference. Some SMC Taks do, some don't. Not worth wrecking your camera.



I want to try them but it is surely pointless if there is a posibility to harm your ff cam. The only "solution" I can think of is by taking photos only via liveview. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Snodge (Mar 16, 2015)

I have the MIR 1B and it is fine on my 5D3, so should also be fine on the 6D too. I also have a Helios 44-2 which is fine, I don't know if there is much difference between it and the other versions though...


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 16, 2015)

When I first got into looking a manual lenses, I was trying to find a Helios, and if I remember correctly, the 44-4 will not work in the 6D, which I also have. 

The infinity Problem comes when trying to focus on far objects. The Mirror hangs and it can be damaged. The best thing to do is to get lenses that do not have this problem. There are a lot of good lenses out there. Another option is to look for a mod for your lens, some can work if you file off the back lip on the lens, although I do not advocate maiming these old lenses, but to each their own. 

Bigdaddy



Mouse Potato said:


> bigdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Mouse,
> ...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 17, 2015)

Mouse Potato said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > You can't do a thing about mirror interference. Some SMC Taks do, some don't. Not worth wrecking your camera.
> ...


Why not use a short extension tube. This moves the lens forward away from the mirror.


----------



## Mouse Potato (Mar 17, 2015)

Snodge said:


> I have the MIR 1B and it is fine on my 5D3, so should also be fine on the 6D too. I also have a Helios 44-2 which is fine, I don't know if there is much difference between it and the other versions though...



Strange because as I can see at compatibility chart the MIR 1B hits the mirror at infinity. I am totally confused! 



bigdaddy said:


> When I first got into looking a manual lenses, I was trying to find a Helios, and if I remember correctly, the 44-4 will not work in the 6D, which I also have.
> 
> The infinity Problem comes when trying to focus on far objects. The Mirror hangs and it can be damaged. The best thing to do is to get lenses that do not have this problem. There are a lot of good lenses out there. Another option is to look for a mod for your lens, some can work if you file off the back lip on the lens, although I do not advocate maiming these old lenses, but to each their own.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response, Bigdaddy!


----------



## Mouse Potato (Mar 17, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Mouse Potato said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Due to extra (and high) cost. Did you test it?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 17, 2015)

Mouse Potato said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Mouse Potato said:
> ...


No, I didn't test it. I merely asked out of interest. I should probably have phrase myself better.

Kenko extension tubes are really cheap compared to most other photographic equipment. Surely you must know at least one photographer friend who has a set of extension tubes. The 12mm extension tube might move the rear of the lens forward enough to provide clearance for the mirror movement, the only question is if you will have a useful focus distance. If you are shooting small subjects or macro then it might be an option worth considering.

As an example, with Kenko 12mm extension tube I am able to safely use the Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM on the 6D. The obvious side effect of the extension tube is that I lose the ability to focus at infinity.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Mouse Potato said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



I'd have though you lose the ability to focus on virtually anything except close up don't you ?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 17, 2015)

Mouse Potato said:


> Snodge said:
> 
> 
> > I have the MIR 1B and it is fine on my 5D3, so should also be fine on the 6D too. I also have a Helios 44-2 which is fine, I don't know if there is much difference between it and the other versions though...
> ...



Unfortunately what hangs for one person works for another and vice versa. There must be variability in the adapters. I've had the mirror hang occur dozens of times on many different bodies without any permanent damage. You have to decide whether or not the minor risk is worth it for you


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello, 

you can probably find some cheap m42 extension rings. I see them a lot in the ebay classified. around 10 Euros for a set of three different sizes. 

Bigdaddy


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been playing with a copy of an SMC Tak 50mm f/1.4 that I got recently. Here's one I just got working on. Shot wide open (I believe).


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I've been playing with a copy of an SMC Tak 50mm f/1.4 that I got recently. Here's one I just got working on. Shot wide open (I believe).



Very smooth ! Have you ever tried one of these adapter rings that allows focus confirmation ? I'm thinking of trying one. Also I'm going to dust off my old Pentax 6x7 lenses and get an adapter for those. It seems you can get some that allow automatic aperture control. Could be interesting, will take using the 'sweet spot' of a lens to a new level !


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 2, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I've been playing with a copy of an SMC Tak 50mm f/1.4 that I got recently. Here's one I just got working on. Shot wide open (I believe).
> ...



I'm using an adapter with focus confirm. Between that the EG-S focus screen, I do pretty well overall.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 7, 2015)

I have to get around to trying one of the adapters with the dandelion focus confirmation chip.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 7, 2015)

NancyP said:


> I have to get around to trying one of the adapters with the dandelion focus confirmation chip.



It certainly helps. The nice thing about the Dandelion chips is that you have more flexibility to customize things to your liking, although the interface for doing so is...clunky.


----------

